# UCF. Yes? No? Maybe?



## myhaga

Would UCF be a good film school? 

Their film progam is new compared to the rest of the film schools, so their reputation hasn't really built up. I heard they're on the rise though. 

My dream choice would be UCLA, like many otheres  pursuing a film career. However, I am a Florida resident depending on scholarship money and financial aid. I'm currently a junior and 2nd in my class. I was 1st but **** happens....

I'm serious about working in the field and will go great lengths in doing so. That's my optimistic side. As for my logical and skeptical side....If I don't make it into UCLA's film school (out of about a thousand applicants) I'm  more than a thousand miles away from home...alone[?]

Again to recap, UCF FILM SCHOOL? What are your opinions? Any UCF film students here?

I know, I know, FSU would probably be another choice for me, except I'd prefer not to live in Tallahasee. No offense. [Though I'll check out the campus and film department anyways.]


----------



## Alexandra Cotoulas

I got into both UCF and FSU film school. Both are really good.. just deppends on what you want from college.

UCF: Its a farely newer program. I dont know much b/c by the time i got accepted into it, I had already made up my mind. But the facilities are pretty good and you are in a GREAT location for internships and hands on experience.

FSU: It has a great reputation, but is very competitive to get into. Your frosh year you take no film classes cuz your taking all your GE credits. And then you soph, junior, and 1st semester of senior year (you graduate a semester early) --> you study only film! Its intense.. like 24/7 film. Many of the students told me they barely had any friends outside the film school. But this is AMAZING if you are serious and absolutely love film making.

haha.. I actually chose UMiami. Their film school is one thats developing and will eventually be really good. They have a lot of money.. so like everythings new. I honestly just couldnt say no to the beautiful school, amazing location, and insane night life. I'm in love with it. Theres a lot of opportunities to get involved as well.

Just deppends what you want from a film school and your college experience.


----------



## myhaga

ah i see. yeah UM gave me something in the mail. I was wondering about that school too. Isn't that a private school?


----------



## jdunn555

I go to NYU, but word on the street is that UCF is a rapidly growing program with good equipment. The  stuff coming out of there is also getting better and better, and it seems like I can't open a magazine (like Studentfilmmakers,Moviemaker, The Independant, etc...) these days without seeing an article praising UCF.


----------



## myhaga

Nice. Yeah, it would feel geat to learn in an exceling environment. It would be like going to a C school and turning it into an A school. 

And I have the benefit of knowing some people. My sister goes there and we're really close. And I like her friends too. Everyone is realy nice.


----------

